# Fallers Perspective on Saws



## bnmc98 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hey, wanted to post this and pick your guys brains a little cause I don't know much about the newer Huskys.

Not really a brand name guy, just a run what ya brung.

Here's what I got going on. I have run the 46 class Stihls mostly, and have always been fairly content.
My 461 has a little over 2 years on it and is a little beat, kind of slowing down too.
That has been my main saw. I do have a 288xp that I got as a back up and for bigger stuff. And a smaller limber.

We just took a look at our new contract, and the wood gets progressively bigger. A lot of 28" to 36" fir and a number over that. And a butt load of it.

I have my eye on a 661, saw one at the dealer here, very sexy looking and feels nice. However, I am concerned about a couple of things. One, I had a 441 mtronic before and got rid of it for bog issues, and seemed to always hunt for the right setting. Also concerned about the air filter set up, I felt like I was gonna break the stud on it just taking it off in the store. Also a big portion of the wrap side of the handle is plastic, doesn't seem real durable (I have broken them before on my 461).


Anyone running one????

I know it will pull what I want for a bar and chain. 30's and 32's.

Bla bla bla... On to my question...
Anyone run 390's.
I am wondering how they compare to my 288. It has a mm and a k&n. was recently rebuilt.
But, I have fallen in love with the square semi skip chains I am using now, and with a 30" bar I am feeling it doesn't quite have all the oompf I want. And at 16.8 lbs power head, the stihl has 7.2hp vs the 6hp advertised for the 288 (and my tree mileage sucks).

How are the 390's? I have heard several issues with screws falling out. Do they hold up in the long run?
At 6.5 horse, can I get more out of it if I mm? I also heard they aren't making the wrap version anymore?

Here's the last bit of info and probably the most important for if the 390 will cut the mustard. I work at 5500-6500ft and that takes 16% power off the top of any saw, which is what I am fighting. I am wondering if it would be enough steam.

Any info would help as I am a starving logger and don't want to just kiss $1200 away.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 4, 2015)

no modern saw is gonna suit you as stock......thats what i ran into except for the 461, i like that one. i am skeptical of the m tronic saws and there is a bog thread on chainsaw right now about the 661. i don't like spring mounts either but thats my preference.
i believe a 390 will need modded to run with a 288. bitzer runs them, he will be by shortly to rebut my observation. i like a ported 660 for 36, the 461 handles a 32 ok imo.

oh on the stihl handles, get a weber, you'll like it and you won't break it.


----------



## bnmc98 (Jun 4, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> oh on the stihl handles, get a weber, you'll like it and you won't break it.



I looked into it and I don't see one listed for the 661. Maybe I need to call them.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 4, 2015)

no, its a new model and the 1122 handle won't fit it. the 461 will take any 1128 handle so you can get one for that.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 4, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> no modern saw is gonna suit you as stock......thats what i ran into except for the 461, i like that one. i am skeptical of the m tronic saws and there is a bog thread on chainsaw right now about the 661. i don't like spring mounts either but thats my preference.
> i believe a 390 will need modded to run with a 288. bitzer runs them, he will be by shortly to rebut my observation. i like a ported 660 for 36, the 461 handles a 32 ok imo.
> 
> oh on the stihl handles, get a weber, you'll like it and you won't break it.


390 is a better version of the 288 Mike. Just don't sound near as good.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 4, 2015)

stock? i'll never believe that bro. plus springy mounts........i'd rather have a 281 lol. i guess i am biased and i do realize not every saw is a good one. i think i got the biggest lemon 385 ever made, i was happy when it busted so i could give it away.


----------



## 1270d (Jun 4, 2015)

390/385 is a good dependable saw now. We use them because of good dealer support. 

I like the mounts
If they rattle apart its because of how its run. We have one guy who has a little trouble with screws, but he is a revver. No one else has problems.

They seem to last about a year


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 4, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> stock? i'll never believe that bro. plus springy mounts........i'd rather have a 281 lol. i guess i am biased and i do realize not every saw is a good one. i think i got the biggest lemon 385 ever made, i was happy when it busted so i could give it away.


Yeah pretty well even. The 288 seems to have a touch more torque with the longer stroke. A 181/281 is a fine saw and I don't know that the 288 is really better.


----------



## catbuster (Jun 4, 2015)

The 390... The best faller's chainsaw ever made? I'm mostly in 24-36" eastern hardwoods and she handles 32" like a dream. I had a 288, and it's basically the direct and improved replacement for it. I would kill to have a good husky dealer nearby. I'm running a 461 right now and even stock a 390 will hand it it's butt. Open the muffler and do the saw a favor if you buy one though.


----------



## bnmc98 (Jun 4, 2015)

1270d said:


> 390/385 is a good dependable saw now. We use them because of good dealer support.
> 
> They seem to last about a year



I really don't have a good husky dealer here, just name brand stores that sell them in bulk.

About a year huh? Is that WOT 6-8hrs a day?


----------



## bitzer (Jun 4, 2015)

I get a year out of my 390s. Usually everything but the p&c is worn out. I've had three of em now. The dealer is 5 min down the road. Thats a pretty hard 5-6 hour day every day. They are built for torque. You can tell by the port shapes between them and stihls. Great for hoggin as yer chasin. I have three ports in my muffler. They like to breathe. I also use a gasket sealer on the base. That will bump yer compression into the 170 range. I also do some port work on the jug, but the gasket and open muff will make a huge dif from stock. I've had some electrical issues with some as well as the intake boot tearing. You can get wrap handles from the factory. Otherwise its a dam good saw in my opinion. It will run with any ported 90cc out there. You can get a powerhead for around 900 or so which is nice. I take care of mine, but I run it hard. I cut a lot of hardwood in the 3ft range and it will run a 32 in it no problem. I run full skip with 7 or 8 pin depending on the wood I'm in.


----------



## bnmc98 (Jun 4, 2015)

So I am hearing two differing opinions on how the 390 stacks up to a 288. That's the deal breaker, If a 390 puts down the same #'s as a 288, I will want more cubes.

Bitzer, thanks for posting your experiences. I cringe at having to tear apart a new saw to get what I want. I don't mind opening up a muffler though.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 4, 2015)

So I am only a faller when I'm drunk, but I own both a 385 and a 288. Both are ported, but the 385 does everything the 288 does, but a little stronger, and much, much smoother and "tighter". Unfortunately more husky cubes is 394/395, which is a whole different animal size wise.


The 288 sure sounds faster (it also has 230psi compression to the 385's 185psi), but the 385 gets thru faster. As Bitz and Cat said, the huskies *need *a muffler mod, and really like a base gasket delete. Mike must have had a dud, as my muffler modded, gasketless 385 would eat a 460's lunch


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 4, 2015)

catbuster said:


> The 390... The best faller's chainsaw ever made? I'm mostly in 24-36" eastern hardwoods and she handles 32" like a dream. I had a 288, and it's basically the direct and improved replacement for it. I would kill to have a good husky dealer nearby. I'm running a 461 right now and even stock a 390 will hand it it's butt. Open the muffler and do the saw a favor if you buy one though.


Cat buster, you need to lose your avatar. You look like a tree trimmer. Lol


----------



## bitzer (Jun 4, 2015)

bnmc98 said:


> So I am hearing two differing opinions on how the 390 stacks up to a 288. That's the deal breaker, If a 390 puts down the same #'s as a 288, I will want more cubes.
> 
> Bitzer, thanks for posting your experiences. I cringe at having to tear apart a new saw to get what I want. I don't mind opening up a muffler though.


Man you gotta lose the gasket on any saw! The bump in compression is huge. That being said on 390s I'm going to buy a 660 next time around just to give it a shot.


----------



## bitzer (Jun 4, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Cat buster, you need to lose your avatar. You look like a tree trimmer. Lol


I figured he was.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 4, 2015)

bitzer said:


> I figured he was.


I thought he was just another woodtick.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 4, 2015)

bitzer said:


> Man you gotta lose the gasket on any saw! The bump in compression is huge. That being said on 390s I'm going to buy a 660 next time around just to give it a shot.


You'll have to port that 660 something good. 661 is a winner, but you'll have a hard time moving from a ported 390 to a 660. I'll bet it'll last better, tho


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 4, 2015)

My 385 is 5 seconds faster than a 372 and 3 seconds faster than a Stihl 650 in the same wood. Is this a big deal?


----------



## bnmc98 (Jun 4, 2015)

bitzer said:


> Man you gotta lose the gasket on any saw! The bump in compression is huge. That being said on 390s I'm going to buy a 660 next time around just to give it a shot.



Well maybe I should consider that, cuz 150psi at sea level is like 132psi here.

I know that Stihls last a while. But I have heard the 660 is a turd, and my dealer only has one, and its only 100 bucks less that the 661.
But, I am not sold on the 661's fuel and air system longevity. I think it will take a dump, personally. That is why I am considering the 390 (don't want a 395). Dunno, maybe I should consider the 660, but I gotta buy a wrap handle for it.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 4, 2015)

bnmc98 said:


> Well maybe I should consider that, cuz 150psi at sea level is like 132psi here.
> 
> I know that Stihls last a while. But I have heard the 660 is a turd, and my dealer only has one, and its only 100 bucks less that the 661.
> But, I am not sold on the 661's fuel and air system longevity. I think it will take a dump, personally. That is why I am considering the 390 (don't want a 395). Dunno, maybe I should consider the 660, but I gotta buy a wrap handle for it.



Send the 660 to TreeSlingr. He knows how to make them run like they're supposed to. 
Weber Custom makes a great full wrap for that saw.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 4, 2015)

Open up the exhaust on any stihl and they come alive. Never mind major surgery, just open the exhaust up.

really though I pass over the 066 I have for the 461's all the time, I regularly cut 30-36" Fir, Hemlock and Cedar, with a 32" bar skip full chisel and square grind.

Unless I know I'm in 36" or better wood all day, I grab the 461

And think about it the 461 has 2 years of full time cutting and its just now starting feel like its slowing down... A husky would have been trash 6 months ago.

Though I do want a 661... and it should probably have a big hole bored in the exhaust as well...


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 5, 2015)

bnmc98 said:


> Well maybe I should consider that, cuz 150psi at sea level is like 132psi here.
> 
> I know that Stihls last a while. But I have heard the 660 is a turd, and my dealer only has one, and its only 100 bucks less that the 661.
> But, I am not sold on the 661's fuel and air system longevity. I think it will take a dump, personally. That is why I am considering the 390 (don't want a 395). Dunno, maybe I should consider the 660, but I gotta buy a wrap handle for it.


150 seems kind of low....i am at sea level or close, all my saws are 170 to 220.. the 660 needs porting imo, after that it is a good big saw. i am with northy though, i will grab the 461 for 32 and under.
remember folks, the 461 is 77cc, 390 is 88 i think. not the same size class.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 5, 2015)

Gologit said:


> Send the 660 to TreeSlingr. He knows how to make them run like they're supposed to.
> Weber Custom makes a great full wrap for that saw.


Bob, shut the hell up! You know us flat landers hate full wraps!


----------



## bitzer (Jun 5, 2015)

The only thing that makes me nervous about the 661 is the carb. Seems like voodoo witchcraft to me. I want something I can set after I open that sumbitch up. I don't run anything but ported. I do it myself. The extra 3-4 hours it takes me to port and muff mod a saw makes me another 50-100 dollars more every day. That compression bump is huge. You gotta make sure there is room tho.


----------



## coltont (Jun 5, 2015)

I have ran 660s forever and in December I bought a 661. I have no complaints at all. I had to have it recalibrated once and that's the only issue I've had. It's kinda nice when it's -21 and it starts on the second pull every time. I don't find that the 660 or 066 really vibrate that bad but the 661 make them seem a rattly as an old shovelhead. Kind of a dibble edged sword. Much smoother in the cut but it can sometimes fool you and you've got more cut than you thought. I don't think you can feel the tree and what it's doing as much with a 661 compared to a 660. We can squeeze 3 years out of a 660 before they are beat. Well see how the 661 holds up. O yea and the air box setup is was better on the 661. The filter doesn't get packed tight with chips and it knocks out very clean easily since they revamped how it seals against the back. Ok im done rambling.


----------



## bnmc98 (Jun 5, 2015)

Is the tree mileage (fuel) really better than the 660 like they advertise? My guess is it would be.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 5, 2015)

661 is basically a overbuilt 390 with Autotune. Spring AV, short stroke, maybe a little wider. I would own one, but my max saw budget is about a third of the 661 price


----------



## catbuster (Jun 5, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I thought he was just another woodtick.



Eh, I'm just a guy who gets to play with this, and a chainsaw all day.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 6, 2015)

Gypo Logger ; hi^^^

To me its not, its who you are,do what you will when you will.Your saw don't mean $hit.beat me in the wedge but 'you' will be caught up in the buck everytime. The only time I have evèr 'been harassed' from Bullbuckers was to say "get a heavier saw.. you scare me whith that thing" *fact*


----------



## bnmc98 (Jun 6, 2015)

So at some point I will have to embrace technology. We all will I think...

Today was my day.... I'm gonna risk it.

New 661


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 6, 2015)

good luck. and i will be watching for your reviews .......


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 6, 2015)

They sure are pretty when new...


----------



## bnmc98 (Jun 6, 2015)

Maybe I can get some videos when she's broke in.

We will see what happens when the bar is buried all day.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 6, 2015)

springy mounts......


----------



## bnmc98 (Jun 6, 2015)

doesn't feel bad handling it around, but we'll see when I dog down hard, or limb.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 6, 2015)

bnmc98 said:


> doesn't feel bad handling it around, but we'll see when I dog down hard, or limb.



My biggest complaint about the 066-660's is they're a little awkward for limbing, they do good falling and bucking but kinda clunky for limbing.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 6, 2015)

northmanlogging said:


> My biggest complaint about the 066-660's is they're a little awkward for limbing, they do good falling and bucking but kinda clunky for limbing.


i agree and heavy with a 36. i don't usually limb when i fall though. not the big stuff any way, if i did i'd be out of fuel in two trees lol.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 6, 2015)

northmanlogging said:


> My biggest complaint about the 066-660's is they're a little awkward for limbing, they do good falling and bucking but kinda clunky for limbing.


Hopped up 440 hybrid is a blast to limb cedars with ,is like a light sabre ........zing zing


----------



## coltont (Jun 6, 2015)

You'll be just fine with the 661. It eats buried with a 28 in white oak.


----------



## bnmc98 (Jun 6, 2015)

I don't limb with my falling saws usually unless I need to get a big sucker out or have to buck it. I have a 272 on the landing for limbing.


----------



## coltont (Jun 6, 2015)

660 or 661 for everything my guys do.


----------



## bnmc98 (Jun 6, 2015)

I have some arthritis in my lower back so limbing with a big saw for any length of time really sucks.


----------



## coltont (Jun 6, 2015)

I bet that would suck. Red and white oak crotches are harder than the gates of hell as well as hard maple. The big saw is nice for that stuff.


----------



## bitzer (Jun 6, 2015)

Ya know I was thinking about the whole time thing. I layed out and topped a couple dozen trees this past week instead of buckin and pulpin em. The hill was too steep there to get the forwarder down so I dragged em up. It seems the saw would have a lot easier life just layin out and topping. I really don't think the quality between brands is that different. The same companies make the p&c, carbs, coils, maybe other parts. The only thing plastic on the huskies that is not on stihls is the recoil and I've never had a problem there. I'm really curious now. I may have to buy a 661 just to see what kind of time I can get out of it.

Nice lookin saw tho! I flipped one around the other day at a hardware store. I liked how it felt.


----------



## coltont (Jun 6, 2015)

The spring mounts don't get sprung like those on the all orange wood hacks.


----------



## bnmc98 (Jun 6, 2015)

I've broken quite a few mounts on the 441's but these look and feel tougher and stiffer.

I try not to limb in the field as we do a lot of clean up and like things to not look quite so much like a war zone when we are done. I also do a lot of SMZ cutting and have to watch the ground cover there too. Private land owners get a little more respect than the FS. The FS allows certain tonnage on the ground and they can keep it. But we get more work the nicer we keep things looking on the private. It has opened up a lot of doors. Especially with the ones that have been burned by loggers before.


----------



## bnmc98 (Jun 6, 2015)

bitzer said:


> Ya know I was thinking about the whole time thing. I layed out and topped a couple dozen trees this past week instead of buckin and pulpin em. The hill was too steep there to get the forwarder down so I dragged em up. It seems the saw would have a lot easier life just layin out and topping. I really don't think the quality between brands is that different. The same companies make the p&c, carbs, coils, maybe other parts. The only thing plastic on the huskies that is not on stihls is the recoil and I've never had a problem there. I'm really curious now. I may have to buy a 661 just to see what kind of time I can get out of it.
> 
> Nice lookin saw tho! I flipped one around the other day at a hardware store. I liked how it felt.



I run both brands but I have never run a newer husky. I just think I wanted the extra oomph without tearing a saw apart right away (660 or 390). So, we'll see what happens, I might be pleasantly surprised.
Yeah they kind of resemble a Ferrari compared to what I run normally.


----------



## bitzer (Jun 6, 2015)

coltont said:


> The spring mounts don't get sprung like those on the all orange wood hacks.


Have you put any serious time on a bigger husky there sparky? They make two different mounts.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 6, 2015)

bnmc98 said:


> I have some arthritis in my lower back so limbing with a big saw for any length of time really sucks.


ol Colton will find out all about that in years to come lol. my first couple trips with the skidder i get most every thing topped out with a 044.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 6, 2015)

i didn't mind the 394 springs......think they have more of um?


----------



## bitzer (Jun 6, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> i didn't mind the 394 springs......think they have more of um?


Should be the same as the 395 I think. You can get em I know.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 6, 2015)

Spent the morning topping, bucking, and skidding the mother of all water oaks. Used the 288, as it's about the smallest saw I own which isn't in pieces. The oak was a flood victim and was tangled with a holly it crushed on the way down. It was kinda a mess, and I wound up boring many of the bucking cuts as I was having a hard time reading the tension. That being said, with a 28" bar, that saw is surprisingly nimble for 88cc's. I'm also old enough to be Colton's grand-pappy, Bitzer's dad, and Handsome Mike's older brother, so my back will not be happy tomorrow.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 6, 2015)

I like a 181-288 family of saws for all around handling.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 6, 2015)

My back will not get any better tomorrow, as I'll need the 288's big brother for the butt


----------



## 1270d (Jun 6, 2015)

I've never experienced any trouble with the spring motor mounts on the husky saws. They have broken if I yanked on a pinch to hard, or tried to used the saw as a pry bar.
Definitely like the spring mounts better than the older rubber ones. Much easier to change and easier on the hands.


----------



## coltont (Jun 6, 2015)

I never had any trouble with them myself. The boss how ever is a terror on mounts. To much office time.


----------



## bnmc98 (Jun 6, 2015)

You mean too much bind the saw and yank the saw.


----------



## bitzer (Jun 7, 2015)

Nice wraps Jon!


----------



## coltont (Jun 7, 2015)

That's rite Bnmc98, but hey he buys the saws and covers repairs he can tear his own saw up if he wants.


----------



## imagineero (Jun 7, 2015)

I run both husky and stihl, but im not a faller any more and havent been for some years. I'm a climber/tree service. We run about a dozen saws most times, mainly stihl though. In general the huskies are higher revving/formula 1 style saws that rev high and they're a little cheaper to buy. They don't last as long but the younger guys seem to prefer them. The stihls are more like V8's, more reliable, last longer and more torque, more power lower in the rev band which for me makes for a better work saw in big wood. 

I've got a few 441cms and they've been very reliable. We get about 2 years out of them with hard daily use. They go great with the stihl ES lite bars. People balk at the price but those bars are so durable, and over the life of the bar it adds very little to the cost of use. 28" ES lite balances real nice on a 441cm. I've got one that hunts for no reason. the other two have always run fine.

660 is a real work horse but not that nice of a saw to fall with day in day out. 32" ES lite balances real nice on it, 36"ES lite a little less sweet but still a whole lot nicer than a stock bar. 

390 and 395 are both great strong saws but not as long lasting as the stihls.

whatever saw you get, port it for sure. Randy (mastermind) does the strongest 660 I've ever had, and I've had a few. I've not had one from treeslingr though. 

Either way, the better cutter with the sharpest chain is going to win the day, not the better saw.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 7, 2015)

bitzer said:


> Nice wraps Jon!


I ain't no bucker! Actually I'd probably be the guy carrying the bucker's gear.
The 288 has a great, old-school, "square" wrap. Fits my big mitts perfect. Same with the 394. The 385/390 wrap is "rounder" and "tighter". Harder for me to toss around, but more compact.


----------



## rwoods (Jun 7, 2015)

Jon, I see all those fuel cans. No wonder your saw budget is so tight. I would go broke running my old guzzlers on that stuff.

Ron


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 7, 2015)

I fill 'em with pump gas and mix. They are great to take into the woods.


----------



## bnmc98 (Jun 7, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> I fill 'em with pump gas and mix. They are great to take into the woods.



I stole Bitzer's idea of hanging some camp fuel bottles off my work belt. I can leave the truck with 2 1/2 tanks of fuel total and just keep going. I love it!

except now I have to pull my pants up more, may have to get suspenders


----------



## bitzer (Jun 7, 2015)

Yep suspenders on a wedge belt are a must.

Jon I know what you mean about room around the handles.


----------



## coltont (Jun 7, 2015)

No spenders and your under pants will be jacked up in a hurry.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bitzer (Jun 7, 2015)

coltont said:


> No spenders and your under pants will be jacked up in a hurry.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Yep!


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 7, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Spent the morning topping, bucking, and skidding the mother of all water oaks. Used the 288, as it's about the smallest saw I own which isn't in pieces. The oak was a flood victim and was tangled with a holly it crushed on the way down. It was kinda a mess, and I wound up boring many of the bucking cuts as I was having a hard time reading the tension. That being said, with a 28" bar, that saw is surprisingly nimble for 88cc's. I'm also old enough to be Colton's grand-pappy, Bitzer's dad, and Handsome Mike's older brother, so my back will not be happy tomorrow.


pft


----------



## bnmc98 (Jun 7, 2015)

Seems like suspenders would send wood chips to your underwear pronto though.


----------



## chucker (Jun 7, 2015)

bnmc98 said:


> Seems like suspenders would send wood chips to your underwear pronto though.


better to have wood in your shorts, than a skiddermarks around the behind! lol long tail t,s take care of the chips in the shorts and soak up the sweat in your socks!!!


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 7, 2015)

Bnmc, now that you have that 661, you should send that 288 over to mdavlee for the finger-port treatment. It'll come back nasty.


----------



## BeatCJ (Jun 7, 2015)

coltont said:


> No spenders and your under pants will be jacked up in a hurry.



And we all know "Nothing goes right when your underwear's tight"


----------



## bnmc98 (Jun 7, 2015)

but i spent all my money on the 661

I was sick and almost threw up for 3 hrs after I bought it because I already can't afford it.

But yes a ported 288 would be nice.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 7, 2015)

bnmc98 said:


> but i spent all my money on the 661
> 
> I was sick and almost threw up for 3 hrs after I bought it because I already can't afford it.
> 
> But yes a ported 288 would be nice.


dang bro, ya gotta have stuff to work with. and its tax deductible


----------



## bnmc98 (Jun 7, 2015)

I know but I struggle as it is and have 4 kids. So it hurts up front. 

Thanks for encouraging me though.
Yes it will be a good tool to use.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 7, 2015)

my kids are grown but one and my place and equipment are payed off.......i forget some times.........i do remember the struggle. it gets better, i didn't think it ever would but it did. now these dam property taxes........


----------



## bitzer (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey I've got 5. 2-13 years old. I make enough that my wife doesn't have to work, but it can get tight after a couple of break downs and a wet week or two. I know all about it man! Thats why I learned to port my own.


----------



## 1270d (Jun 7, 2015)

sounds like its time for another one bitz.


----------



## bitzer (Jun 7, 2015)

1270d said:


> sounds like its time for another one bitz.


Thats what my wife thinks. My little guy is turning three in a couple of weeks and thats been the pattern every 3 years. Too bad this last time she demanded I get snipped. We were done then she says. I wasn't so sure. Turned out I was right. My uncle has a saying about women, " ya can't live with em and ya can't live with em."


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 7, 2015)

Off topic. Finally finished that water oak. Smaller than I had thought given the canopy, but I had brought the big saw for the final few cuts, so I used it anyway. Unbelievable how hard that wood got close to the roots. This is a big saw with a sharp chain working hard. Two feet out it was like butter. Saw's rich due to a mix change and no little screwdriver


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 7, 2015)

the grain is different close to the ground, it gets wavy and hard. thats what i mean when i tell guys that falling hardwood is way different than bucking fire wood or cookies.


----------



## coltont (Jun 8, 2015)

Hey bitz that phrase is used in a Hank Williams Sr. Song. You can live with em you can't live without em yet theres something mighty necessary about em.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 8, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> the grain is different close to the ground, it gets wavy and hard. thats what i mean when i tell guys that falling hardwood is way different than bucking fire wood or cookies.


Ya, I cut high, but I've stumped plenty of these trees and have seen it before, this was just much more than usual. It's like it picked up a bunch of minerals from where it was growing


----------



## imagineero (Jun 8, 2015)

The butt logs are often the heaviest too, and not just because of flare.... even per same volume of wood. I've craned a lot of trees out, and we estimate volume/weight with a chart that shows weight per meter of length for various diameters in all kinds of species. The charts miss by quite a ways for the last log. Same story when you have to cut up and cart out trees by hand from residences, the butt log section has to get cut up a lot smaller to be liftable.


----------



## bnmc98 (Jun 8, 2015)

She ate solids for the first time today...
...and liked some of the baby food.

Sorry no videos yet.


----------



## coltont (Jun 8, 2015)

What do you say? You can lean on it a little more than a 660.?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bnmc98 (Jun 8, 2015)

To be honest, I have never ran a 660. But you can lean on it a bit, yes.


----------



## bitzer (Jun 8, 2015)

coltont said:


> Hey bitz that phrase is used in a Hank Williams Sr. Song. You can live with em you can't live without em yet theres something mighty necessary about em.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I grew up listening to sr. & jr. So I wouldn't doubt he snatched that up somewhere.


----------



## bnmc98 (Jun 8, 2015)

two quirks, chain brake is touchy, goes on too easy, just have to barely bump it. The other is start up sometimes after sitting for a while warm. Twice I had to pull like 15 times, but, I will probably find out why as I go on.
Dealer warned me not to pull from cut and shut off immediately, let idle for a few seconds, maybe it's something to do with that. Bad habits you know.

It sometimes will hunt for the right mixture, thats ok with me, I expect it so no worries. one time it did a bog off idle, I chalk it up a hunting for mixture and the way I shut it down.
Was running real rich when I first put it in the wood, leaned out real nice.

Very smooth. Spring mounts are firm and not mushy. It has power for sure , but I will be opening up the muffler close to the warranty expiration.

Lighter than my 288 even with a 2 inch longer bar.

I love the switch, always on, pretty cool setup.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 8, 2015)

The chain brake on my newer 461 was touchy too, its settled down some now, just get er dirty and she'll be good.


----------



## coltont (Jun 9, 2015)

I squawked about the chain brake to. Mine is perfect now.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## imagineero (Jun 9, 2015)

That hair trigger chain brake is actually a good thing. It means it can still be activated by inertia and save your life in the event of a true high speed kick back. If you can drop your saw on the ground and the chain brake doesn't activate, then it's probably not going to do you much good in a kickback situation. Yeah it's true that once they get clogged up with muck they're less sensitive, and some are so stiff they might as well be made of wood. Kind of defeats the purpose of having a chain brake though.


----------



## chucker (Jun 9, 2015)

! break cleaner with lots of compressed air to keep it clean at least once a month.........


----------



## coltont (Jun 9, 2015)

I clean my saw once a year weather it needs it or not.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bitzer (Jun 9, 2015)

I clean the air filter. Thats about it.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 9, 2015)

i might blow um off once in a while..........major clean if one has to come apart for rebuild.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 9, 2015)

I disassemble down to the crankcase after every use ,and clean with q-tips and wax the cases and plastics .


----------



## coltont (Jun 9, 2015)

Knock the filter out and run its guts. Get tough or die kinda thing. I don't abuse my saws but they are tools not paper weights. If you use my saws as a paper weight or ornament to look at its going to leave a clumpy oily dusty turd pile where you set it down.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## chucker (Jun 9, 2015)

a tool is a tool? it don't get any simpler than a hammer, not to let it rust or bang harder metals then it's intended for.... your tool's(saw]s making you pay check) is a different kinda tool for dependence ! it's working only if it's taken care of correctly, safely and efficiently with proper care! I wouldn't run my truck for 10,000 miles without an oil change, would you? a tool is only as good as it's operator!


----------



## coltont (Jun 9, 2015)

I agree but I'm not wiping it's ass like baby. I treat it with respect. Just because I don't clean it off everyday or every so often isn't going to make any less dependable. Let it lay in the bed of your truck if you want to talk about mistreatment and premature wear and abuse.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## chucker (Jun 9, 2015)

coltont said:


> I agree but I'm not wiping it's ass like baby. I treat it with respect. Just because I don't clean it off everyday or every so often isn't going to make any less dependable. Let it lay in the bed of your truck if you want to talk about mistreatment and premature wear and abuse.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


yup! you are right... I don't change my oil every 100 miles either.. lol but I do use the big can of "A-1-R" on the saw's every few days as needed! lol a clean saw is easier to deal with in the field if it's not choked with a months oil and dirt plus the chips .


----------



## coltont (Jun 9, 2015)

I had the top cover off my 661 today because I made a hasty retreat from a dead tree that broke off and decided it had to try to hurt me. Good think I know to look up and retreat after the tree lifts up. That's the first time I've had the cover off since I bought it. Stihl went out of there way to rid the saw of vibration. If any of you guys have one pull the top cover you'll see what I'm talking about.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 9, 2015)

run or die


why did you pull the tc? damage?


----------



## bnmc98 (Jun 9, 2015)

chucker said:


> a tool is a tool? it don't get any simpler than a hammer, not to let it rust or bang harder metals then it's intended for.... your tool's(saw]s making you pay check) is a different kinda tool for dependence ! it's working only if it's taken care of correctly, safely and efficiently with proper care! I wouldn't run my truck for 10,000 miles without an oil change, would you? a tool is only as good as it's operator!



We're, Loggers! That's why this thread is in the Logging section. I don't do the CAD, hobby stuff, keep it all nifty. There's a reason I spend 1300 on a saw - so I don't have to baby it.
We work em hard and repair and replace em when needed.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 9, 2015)

bnmc98 said:


> We're, Loggers! That's why this thread is in the Logging section. I don't do the CAD, hobby stuff, keep it all nifty. There's a reason I spend 1300 on a saw - so I don't have to baby it.
> We work em hard and repair and replace em when needed.


well.........i may have a little cad.......over 20 saws here lol. i do use um though, nothing sits long.


----------



## bnmc98 (Jun 9, 2015)

imagineero said:


> That hair trigger chain brake is actually a good thing. It means it can still be activated by inertia and save your life in the event of a true high speed kick back. If you can drop your saw on the ground and the chain brake doesn't activate, then it's probably not going to do you much good in a kickback situation. Yeah it's true that once they get clogged up with muck they're less sensitive, and some are so stiff they might as well be made of wood. Kind of defeats the purpose of having a chain brake though.



Well it's still annoying.

In my opinion, if it was supposed to be inertia based, it wouldn't have the big cow catcher to hit your forearm on the way back.
I'm going to let mine gum up a bit.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 9, 2015)

once every couple weeks I'll clean around the clutch and grease the clutch bearing, try to get the air filter every day or so, otherwise it rides in the back with the rigging and grease guns...

I will wipe off the bar mounts and what not every fresh chain, and try to get the bar rails wiped out... but not if I'm in a hurry.


----------



## bnmc98 (Jun 9, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> well.........i may have a little cad.......over 20 saws here lol. i do use um though, nothing sits long.



Somehow I don't think it's quite the same as some of the guys in the "chainsaw" section if you know what I mean.


----------



## coltont (Jun 9, 2015)

Yea mike had a 8 in locust try and play hell on my day. Sling shotted rite back at me. I'm on a 150 acre tract that was cut 18" and up 12 years ago. Fun size timber to cut but thicker than thick with re growth. Were doing 12" and bigger 18" and bigger on the hemlock. Looked like it ravaged my saw but once i got it tore down it was only the mount that is fastened to the cylinder that was broke. Boy did have the saw torqued something awful until i took it apart. I think the sitting mounts really helped in that situation.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 9, 2015)

lol, no..........some of them dudes is alright though.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 9, 2015)

coltont said:


> Yea mike had a 8 in locust try and play hell on my day. Sling shotted rite back at me. I'm on a 150 acre tract that was cut 18" and up 12 years ago. Fun size timber to cut but thicker than thick with re growth. Were doing 12" and bigger 18" and bigger on the hemlock. Looked like it ravaged my saw but once i got it tore down it was only the mount that is fastened to the cylinder that was broke. Boy did have the saw torqued something awful until i took it apart. I think the sitting mounts really helped in that situation.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


you be care full Colton, them pecker poles will get ya.


----------



## coltont (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm telling you mike I'd likely not be able to respond from home tonight it would be from a hospital bed. I ended up on my back with the bastard bouncing about 4 feet from my feet.......a aka where my saw was. Luckily my dealer is pulling me a mount off a shelf saw to get me going for tomorrow.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 9, 2015)

My saws live in my skidder for weeks at a time

I love this new smilie. I think it represents me falling trees


----------



## bitzer (Jun 10, 2015)

I don't want to have to change the way I cut for a saw. That and I wonder how that carb would take to porting. The 661 I'm talking about.

Colton I'm cuttin one with a lot of regen too. Wind blown snags and vines everywhere. Some woods you just need to keep an eye on more than others. I've been knocked on my ass more than once. Good thing you and the saw are good.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 10, 2015)

661 carb will compensate for mods bitzer.


----------



## bitzer (Jun 10, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> 661 carb will compensate for mods bitzer.


I figured as much. I didn't want to ask down below. I run my rpms all over. Will it be able to keep up? I can't be in a tensioned buck and have the dam thing putzn on me.


----------



## bnmc98 (Jun 10, 2015)

Parked it for the day today after about 8 large trees. Oiler was not oiling hardly at all. Maxed out on the adjuster it was only putting about 1/3 of the oil tank per 1 tank of fuel. Chain was pretty dry.

Good news was, I walked into the dealer with it at the end of the day and he tore into it right then. Cleaned everything, nothing looked amiss, put it all back together, started oiling.

We'll see how she does tomorrow.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 10, 2015)

Brian when i first got my 461R i complained about the oiler.........some one told me it would get better....it sure did. it don't really make sense but thats how it was.


----------



## bnmc98 (Jun 10, 2015)

I do hope that's the case. It was coming out pretty decent at the shop so I hope that chapter is all behind me now.


----------



## coltont (Jun 10, 2015)

Knock the pin out of the adjuster man. It's high output from the factory just has a pin that you can knock out and turn the adjuster screw a little past max factory setting. You'll be pleased. And bitzer I fall down about 59 times a day in this slick mossy ****.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltont (Jun 10, 2015)

Almost forgot to mention all the Hercules club that's here to. Fall down and reach for one of those communist prick's and you'll go to the moon on a burst of pain. Then it'll break off and you'll still fall the hell down.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bnmc98 (Jun 10, 2015)

coltont said:


> Knock the pin out of the adjuster man. It's high output from the factory just has a pin that you can knock out and turn the adjuster screw a little past max factory setting. You'll be pleased. And bitzer I fall down about 59 times a day in this slick mossy ****.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



I was wondering if you could do that. Looks like you can just pull the roll pin out?


----------



## coltont (Jun 10, 2015)

I think it gets punched in. Better ask on the firewood forum. Those guys know how to separate the sheep from the goats. ......... Stupid farmer loggers..

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 10, 2015)

bitzer said:


> I figured as much. I didn't want to ask down below. I run my rpms all over. Will it be able to keep up? I can't be in a tensioned buck and have the dam thing putzn on me.


I haven't got much time with one. I don't know for sure. I like the first gen husky Autotune system best so far out of the electronic carb saws.


----------



## coltont (Jun 10, 2015)

The m tronic works better and better it seems.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bnmc98 (Jun 10, 2015)

coltont said:


> The m tronic works better and better it seems.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



I think you were possessed by Yoda


----------



## bnmc98 (Jun 10, 2015)

coltont said:


> I think it gets punched in. Better ask on the firewood forum. Those guys know how to separate the sheep from the goats. ......... Stupid farmer loggers..
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Voila! The manual says you can just press the stop in and adjust the oil further. Thanks for the heads up Coltont!


----------



## coltont (Jun 10, 2015)

Just trying to help a brother out.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltont (Jun 24, 2015)

. Killed it all with the 661. Wish they'd send a truck or 6.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bnmc98 (Jun 25, 2015)

Oh, your trucker doesn't show up either? 

Looks good.

My saw is running great, did a reset and also the oiler is working well now


----------



## coltont (Jun 25, 2015)

They hauled 4 trailer loads today. That makes 9 since Monday. Supposed to be bringing 3 trucks at 7 tomorrow morning. 100% chance of rain. Had 4 days of dry work days this week. Dumb guys can't seen e to get out of bed and show up at 530 to the site like we do.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bitzer (Jun 25, 2015)

coltont said:


> They hauled 4 trailer loads today. That makes 9 since Monday. Supposed to be bringing 3 trucks at 7 tomorrow morning. 100% chance of rain. Had 4 days of dry work days this week. Dumb guys can't seen e to get out of bed and show up at 530 to the site like we do.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Thats intresting. I usually get there around 5:30-6 myself. The trucker has usually been on the road for two hours by then. The mill is two hours away.


----------



## coltont (Jun 25, 2015)

Panty waist drivers we have. They need to get motivated!!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bitzer (Jun 25, 2015)

coltont said:


> Panty waist drivers we have. They need to get motivated!!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Yeah he usually does a long haul in the morning to me then a short one or two. He quits around 5 or so. The guy must go to bed about 8 then hes up at 2-2:30. 

You gotta buy em coffee n donuts every once in a while ya know!


----------



## Grey (Jun 25, 2015)

bnmc98 said:


> two quirks, chain brake is touchy, goes on too easy, just have to barely bump it. *The other is start up sometimes after sitting for a while warm. Twice I had to pull like 15 times, but, I will probably find out why as I go on.*
> Dealer warned me not to pull from cut and shut off immediately, let idle for a few seconds, maybe it's something to do with that. Bad habits you know.
> 
> It sometimes will hunt for the right mixture, thats ok with me, I expect it so no worries. one time it did a bog off idle, I chalk it up a hunting for mixture and the way I shut it down.
> ...


Hmmmm. My 261cm does the same thing. Seems to be getting better now after about 20-30 tanks. Very frustrating when it happens. Hope it's gone for good now on mine and yours.


----------



## rocketnorton (Jun 26, 2015)

bitzer said:


> Yeah he usually does a long haul in the morning to me then a short one or two. He quits around 5 or so. The guy must go to bed about 8 then hes up at 2-2:30.
> 
> You gotta buy em coffee n donuts every once in a while ya know!



closing on 60. getting lil lazy myself....


----------



## coltont (Jun 26, 2015)

And the coffee they like is usually pitch black.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bitzer (Jun 26, 2015)

rocketnorton said:


> closing on 60. getting lil lazy myself....


One of ems 65 this year. Hes got the best stories. Usually involves those dam kids these days!


----------



## BeatCJ (Jun 26, 2015)

coltont said:


> And the coffee they like is usually pitch black.


Does it come any other way? It should have a little oil sheen on top, too.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 29, 2015)

BeatCJ said:


> Does it come any other way? It should have a little oil sheen on top, too.


thats right, don't be puttin crap in mah coffee


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 29, 2015)

BeatCJ said:


> Does it come any other way? It should have a little oil sheen on top, too.


And you have to stir it with your thumb! Lol


----------

